# Wilmington, DE - Looking for game



## VoodooLV (Aug 22, 2011)

I recently moved to Delaware (just south of the Phila airport) and I'm looking for a game. I'd prefer 4E D&D or Pathfinder, but I'm open to other systems. Can join as a player, and quite willing to DM as well. Also willing to travel a bit for a good gaming group.


----------

